# a nice early birthday present



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok i just got a nicew present yesterday 
odie







penelopee







penelopee


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awwe! It's adorable ^^


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

oops sorry i forgot a pic


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ohhh, you're breeding them? Neat


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

here is egg # 2

here is egg #2


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, eggs! Cool!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck with them!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! How long did it take before the eggs made an appearance?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

10 days from mating


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

they are precious! I still would like to have a conure.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

hi all sorry for the delay but we had a family crisis mom had a heart attack but she is better now and is at home any way here are the next 2 pics


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh wow. Hope she gets better!


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Four out of five are now fertile so far we will wait and see if # five is fertile but I expect it will be*


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW... thats a lot of eggs! good luck!


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

it seems my conure pair are going for the record


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok so i now know that all six eggs are fertile and we should see the fist chick as early as next thursday give or take a day


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay, that is neat. I have been wanting to get my mother a bird. These are gorgeous. Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your mother. Scary stuff. I am glad she is doing better now. 

Very cool that your birds had babies. Do you have homes all lined up for the little ones or will you be keeping them all? I can't wait to see pictures of the little darlings.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

finches and budgies are now sold i will keep one of the conure chicks back for a possible mate for skittles


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome! I'm sorry about your mother, I hope all is well.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

and one more makes 2


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW! <3 Cute! Did you watch them hatch or find them hatched?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

found them hatched


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Have any more come?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

4 more to hatch


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cool!
How are the chicks?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

they are doing great mom and dad are feeding them i have hand feeding formula on hands as well


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's great! Hope the other four's hatching goes well!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

How're the babies? Pictures? Thier so adorable! I love baby birds with Thier nakedness and tiny feathers..=]


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

ok i took this last night and was going to post it today


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

How're they doing now?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

sorry all been busy here


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awww sweet!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Have they all hatched?


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

aww so cute!!!! very adorbs!<3


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

only 2 hatched


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can the others still hatch?


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

no they are all dark grey and dead in the shell as the parents tossed them from the nest


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, that's too bad.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Holy moly these are adorable! By the way, normally some of the eggs dont hatch because they havent been fertilized.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

i didn,t expect them all to hatch but 2 out of 6 that is low


----------

